# Hero Killers?



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey guys,
Today at the store we had a character bash,
for those who don't know what that is its a mass brawl with characters, simple really.:biggrin:
But it's got me thinkin, does anyone have any major hero killer HQ choices.
Just a lone model tailored to killing heros/IC's/MC's, that is sent on the hunt from the start of the game, or even just any one-man-armies.
I just really wanna hear about some sick combos anyone has?

peace out guys:victory:


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

abaddon, skulltaker, bloodthirster- there my 3 choices:victory:


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Either of the C'tan.
The Nightbringer has S10 so might instant kill many ICs, as well as a 4+ inv. save.
The Deceiver also has high S+T scores, but with the added bonus that it cannot be assaulted and you always get to charge the enemy.

All C'tan CC attacks ignore all saves and they are also life-draining, so enemy models can't regen or ignore wounds etc. because of wargear or other attributes they might have.


----------



## snuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

arhiman can change any character into a spawn within 6 inches. he gets three tries each turn has a 4+ inv and force weapon. plus all his other shooty spells and reroll spell. if he had lash of submission as well i would call him a god.

c'tan within 6 inches
cast gift of chaos three times
50/50 that you will roll a 6 one of those times....i think


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Those are all special characters, though... a special character circle-jerk is a totally different game than taking a tailored HQ model. If I were going to bring a special character with the intention of beating up other special characters in close combat, I'd seriously consider bringing Shrike and his full-strength bodyguard. Them's a lot of lightning claws. Barring that, Jain Zar would do the trick.

Captain or Master with dual masterwork lightning claws, Terminator Honours, Iron Halo, frags. Pretty simple, but perfectly capable of slicing anybody to ribbons. Weighs in at 161points at the very most-- so it's points efficient, too. 

For going toe-to-toe with big stuff that S4 really doesn't quite cut it against, a thunder hammer works quite well. In those cases, I'm a fan of a Chaplain with a thunder hammer, crozius, terminator honours, and frags. That way, he's still got the power weapon if he needs to be fighting at initiative, and the hammer's there to put Mr. Carnifex in his place. A power fist ultimately has the same effect on stuff like a Carnifex since their initiative is so very terrible, but the hammer is much cooler looking, so the extra points for it never really have bothered me.

As one-man armies go, I'd put my weight behind a Librarian-Epistolary in terminator armor, I think. Force Weapon and Combi-Plasma, a Familiar for the Initiative boost; and the psychic powers Might of Heroes and Veil of Time or whatever it's called these days. Might of Heroes lets him sweep the kill zone when he's in close combat, and Veil of Time keeps him from getting chewed up at range by giving him that bucket o' re-rolls. Essentially, he's failing armor saves on snake eyes while that's active. The combi-plasma there mostly for good measure, since he's got two psychic powers that don't have any ranged attack power, and while the bolter part of the combi-plasma isn't that exciting, the rapid-fired plasma rifle can seriously injure somebody before the librarian swoops in to finish them off with the force rod. All that being said, I'd still give the other guy a moral victory if nothing else, because the librarian is still a friggin' witch. "Suffer not the Witch to Live," so sayeth the Emperor on Nikea.


----------



## tssxxx (Feb 5, 2008)

well i would say use eldar ulfrew or watever she is called and use mind war or you can just use a normal farseer or phenix lord, and for space marines malnues callgarr or sammule master of the ravenwing, and for tau i would say ever a battelsuit commander with plasma rifle and fusion blaster, and i am not sure if this module exsiste but maybe the emperor himself.

hope that helps


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Lol
If only the emporer himself was actually a model with rules and everything, talk about one man armies.

peace out:victory:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Skulltaker on a chariot. There are very, very few models in the game that can deal with him before they're cut to ribbons. After all, Skulltaker only needs to roll 1 4+...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I would go with

master
master carfted thunder hammer
terminator armour
storm shield
adamantium mantle

This guy can take the punishment due to 2+ save, 4+ invun and being immune to instant death he can also give the pain. The thunder hammer special rule is especially useful as it prevent the oponent attacking next turn.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm biased, but I always use:

-Inquisitor
-Force Weapon (Master-Crafted)
-Inferno Pistol 
-Power Armour
-Rosarius
-Purgatus
-Digital Weapons
-Psychic Hood

at all my hero fights. (All that for 180pts.)


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Necron lord, Warscythe, destroyer body, phylactery. I'm not sure if you can get a rez orb in their as well and still be under the character pts limit but if you can do that too. 

T6, you get no save ever. If you have the rez orb i always get the WBB. Kill me and on my WBB for a 4 i come back with one wound, 5 two and 6 i get back all my wounds.

Oh yeah and he moves 12


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

A farseer with mind war is great, and very cheap, plus has 2+ to wound in CC, admittedly with not many attacks, but still very effective against...erm I dunno, things with high toughness and no armour, hehe.

I've had a lot of success with my autarch though, due to his jump pack and a melta. Jump over cover, melt a space marine HQ of some form and then risk the 2d6 back over the cover out of harms reach. He's also very cheap at something like 120/130


----------



## dander (Jan 13, 2008)

Tyrant-
wings
2 x talons
adrenal glands (both)
acid maw
implant attack
toxin sacs
flesh hooks
warp field

With flying not much runs away. it won't insta kill with only strength 6 but every wound counts as 2 wounds and 6 attacks on a charge will usually eat a character.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

dander said:


> Tyrant-
> wings
> 2 x talons
> adrenal glands (both)
> ...


Acid maw is a waste of points, and I'd trade talons for crushing claws, but that looks like a good choice...


----------



## dander (Jan 13, 2008)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Acid maw is a waste of points, and I'd trade talons for crushing claws, but that looks like a good choice...



Acid maw is only ten points. With six attacks on the charge 2 will miss. Now after your reroll because acid maw you should get another hit maybe even two. All your hits will cause two wounds and we're talking about character hunting so I want that character dead asap. Nothing is worse then rollin up and missing with 4 of your six attacks. After acid maw stops that once it becomes worth its weight in gold. As for crushing claws they would be fantastic if you were allowed to put them on a tyrant. Unfortunately they are only for carnifexs.


----------



## tssxxx (Feb 5, 2008)

what about Lion El'Jonson the dark angels primarchs, perhaps someone could invent the rules for him like 

WS BS T W I A LD SV PTS 400
8 5 6 5 8 5 10 2+


He is immune to instante death.And his sword the fabled lion sword make all his attacks in close combat rending and they inflict instant death always,And it is a master crafted power weapon which can re-roll 2 missed hits in lose combat instead of the usally 1.
He has a 3+ invunerable save.
Every time he charges into combat he gains an extra D6 attacks for the first turn of combat.
He also has the counter attack,Feel no pain, Fearless, Hit and Run and They shall Know no Fear special rules.


So wat do you think, it is just a 5 minute thing but wat do you think


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

useing standard choices i would either use a hso with a plasma pistol so they do good damage 
or 
fast attack rough riders they get beaten all the time for sucking but this is one situation i believe they would be good at with their spears and quick movement


----------



## TheUnmarked (May 19, 2008)

tssxxx said:


> what about Lion El'Jonson the dark angels primarchs, perhaps someone could invent the rules for him like
> 
> WS BS T W I A LD SV PTS 400
> 8 5 6 5 8 5 10 2+
> ...


Dude you missed strength which should be about 6 or 7


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

I like using a fully-kitted out Tau Commander:
Shas'O
Plasma Rifle
Airbursting Fragmentation Projector
Shield Generator
Ejection System
Failsafe detonator
Iridium Armour
Hard-Wired Drone Controller with 2 shield Drones
Hard-Wired Multi Tracker
Stimulant injector

So he gets a 2+ Armour sv, a 4+ Invulnerable sv, Feel No Pain, a chance to escape his battlesuit, some protection due to the drones, can fire both his weapons, one of which he can hide behind a hill and still use, the other he can blast termie captains with.
It does cost 225pts though.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

today i had a character bash
mine won
a necron lord with a rez orb phylactery, phase shifter and gaze of flame
i beat a chapter master, a termi chaos lord
master of the revenwing in landspeeder, ghazkull and a whytch queen or whatever it was and a hive tyrant


----------



## bobafett012 (Jun 14, 2008)

i'd say characters like nightbrinker, mephiston, skulltaker, abbadon are all way up there for CC beasts


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

Chaos Terminator Lord, with Mark Of khorne, and Blood letter. lets see any character no matter how good their invulnerable is, save an average of 12 power weapons strength 5 WS 5 attacks each turn


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

cool_conoly said:


> Chaos Terminator Lord, with Mark Of khorne, and Blood letter. lets see any character no matter how good their invulnerable is, save an average of 12 power weapons strength 5 WS 5 attacks each turn


Ohhhhhhhhh trust me it's possible verrrrrry possible 
thats what I normally use, It got spanked

If goin with Chaos Lords, Mark of Slaneesh and Blissgiver, works wonders.

peace out:victory:


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

remember, its kitted out character killers, not units, single characters i think is what was intended as the said character killers.
that said
necron lord
just keeps getting up


----------



## Trignama (Jun 29, 2008)

Dude Emperors Champion all the way, 6 str, 2+ save 4+invul (In CC) 3 attacks per turn and its a power weapon? all this for much cheaper than some overgeared space marine commander

I'll take my EC against those nubs any day of the week =)


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

mephiston is my way to go anyway... takes out entire armies, not to mention characters. Seriously!

But for a basic guy? librarian, familiar, art. armour, t. honours, veil of time, might of heroes, master crafted force weapon, bolt pistol, power fist, adamantine mantle. grand total=271pts. back in the day that thing took out every character it was sent after.... expensive but still pretty cool....


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

People keep going for ICs with good armour and inv. saves - rubbish. They are all worthless. The top ICs will ignore ALL your saves! So what do you do then? DIE!

The Necron Lord and C'tan will ignore armour saves AND inv. saves - and even if you hit the Lord it gets back up with 3 wounds and kills you right back (for a little as 210pts). The C'tan also prevent wargear that would regenerate wounds from working.

Emporer's Champion? not a chance!


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

There seems to be alot of talkin up of the necron lord
the issue is
his WS, A and I are key factors too
and when say an Avatar rushes in with 6 S6 attacks and WS10 and I6 thats just crazy
and you need 5+6's to hit him with your what 4 attacks
then 5's to wound
bit iffy there

peace out:victory:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Heres what I'd use:
Hive Tyrant with wings, 2x sycthing talons, adrenal glands (I and WS), toxin sacs, Implant Attack, toxic miasma, bio-plasma and warp field. Total Cost= 223


----------



## Da Black gobbo (Jul 13, 2008)

Best character killer?? hum, I'd say Skulltaker of course he is THE beast, also Slaanesh Chaos Lord with blissgiver and daemonic mount and the Nightbringer of course.


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Can't remember his name but the Ork Warphead IC get within 18" and turn big hard necron/deamon/whoever into squig. Don't know how viable it is against the others but can imagine it'd really upset people.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Those are all special characters, though... a special character circle-jerk is a totally different game than taking a tailored HQ model. If I were going to bring a special character with the intention of beating up other special characters in close combat, I'd seriously consider bringing Shrike and his full-strength bodyguard. Them's a lot of lightning claws. Barring that, Jain Zar would do the trick.
> 
> Captain or Master with dual masterwork lightning claws, Terminator Honours, Iron Halo, frags. Pretty simple, but perfectly capable of slicing anybody to ribbons. Weighs in at 161points at the very most-- so it's points efficient, too.


Here here!

I must admit, my favorite is a little more pricy, but along the same lines... I only use him in real battles though; losing prefered enemy by not being with my Templars is a big push down; BUT a Marshal with Pair LClaws, Jump pack, Artificer Armor, Melta Bombs, and Holy Orb of Antioch. Currently @ 165, and the Terminus Honours + Halo would bring him up to an even 200 if you needed the extra attack and invuln save facing off against toooo much plasma.

Deployed with Fast attack (7 assault marines; 1x w/fist, 2x w/plasma guns, Melta bombs) to make sure that they get where they are going. Just declare that he is seperating from the unit once they are inside that 18 inches; send them off in one direction to handle a problem, and the Lord Marshall Xaph (Sorry if the fluff gets in the way) goes off and pwns sombody else in the face. Its actually a good match against my friend's Winged Tyrant. We each have 3 attacks, he has better stats, but I re-roll on the to hit and to wound; we both ignore armor. It really matters whether he deals 2 wounds to my marshal in that first round or not. It always takes exactly 2 rounds of combat. I have never gotten every hit to connect in that first turn of combat, and that stupid whip denies me one attack; so even if I gave him terminous honors, got the charge, AND threw the Holy orb, the Fates demand that I be short. If he doesn't get 2 wounds though first though, I am almost garunteed a tie/win, and he only really brings 2 synaps creatures, which is good for me! If he does get those first 2 wounds though, its a toss-up, and thats just sloppy...


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Winged Tyrant with Lashwhip & Bonesword, Warp Field, some funky morphs to increase I, etc. 

HQ choice wise, go Imperial Guard and attach as many HW/Sentinels/Psykers, Commisars, etc.


----------



## T-Rev (May 21, 2008)

Well i play guard so i dont get super character killers. But a vindicare assasin comes to mind, death from far away. I was using this combo before some dip-shit in white dwarf announced it to the entire gaming community, sanctioned psycher wit honorific, master crafted force weapon. cannot be picked out in assault, best chance in entire guard army fo dealing with big scarries. btw the guy in white dwarf is probably not a dip-shit he just put a big ole bulseye on my hq, so im a little bit bitter.


----------



## T.R.get (Jul 16, 2008)

*Skulltaker*

Skulltaker high WS rends on 4+ instant kill I6 with furious charge good and low points, worth it... I heard that GW said it was made to kill IC's


----------

